# Is the Maltese Gang picture time.



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello friends! 

We have been too busy lately but trying to keep up with SM as much as possible. We have had a couple guests staying with us, it was so exciting! Fat Amy (Bellarata's Pitch Perfect) which is Elena's daughter and sweet Lucy were here, they all had a blast, we love so much to have our guests staying with us and so thankful for having Stacy trusting our family to take care of her sweet dogs. 

Now is picture spam time. Hope you all enjoy seeing my loves. 

Dominic 










Benjamin 



Elena



















Ben, Dom, Elena and her daughter Fat Amy. Note how quiet the boys were while the girls had something to say!










Fat Amy doesn't take no for an answer. She wants to play with her uncle Ben and jumped into the stroller to get him. 










Elena & Benjamin 










The trio


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Such happy pups :wub: I always love seeing your pics!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Gorgeous. The picture of the in the bed is precious - how on earth did you ever get it? I don't think I have ever seen anything like it.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Gorgeous. The picture of the in the bed is precious - how on earth did you ever get it? I don't think I have ever seen anything like it.



Walter, somehow these fools love to snuggle. I was sitting by their bed when I looked down and saw the boys side by side taking a nap, as soon as I took their picture she came over and plot herself like that. It melts my heart away.

This picture is from another day, I woke up to this pile of dogs.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

They are adorable! I love the one in the bed too! That's a whole lot of fluffy love!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Lou's Mom said:


> They are adorable! I love the one in the bed too! That's a whole lot of fluffy love!



Thank you so much. They are the happiness in our house. I just posted another picture of them snuggling in bed, I think it is so precious.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Orla said:


> Such happy pups :wub: I always love seeing your pics!



Just how I love seeing Milo's pictures! Love your boy so much... Those eyes <3


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Beatriz I always love seeing the pictures of your trio,:wub: but you really out did yourself with that last picture :wub::wub: just the cutest ever.
I love your fluffs:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh!! What beautiful fluffs!!! I've been away from SM too long and have missed out on these beauties!! Love the picture of them all snuggled together.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

:wub: Love the one of them outside with all the tongues hanging out and the snugly bed pic. Love their hair. All beautiful.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Everytime I see pictures of your three I smile! They always look so happy and picture perfect!!! I love the expression on Ben's face in the stroller with Amy! Every one of those pictures are wonderful!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love your photos...me too, I love the bed photo. All that hair and they look so content.

I'm still waiting for Jodi and Posey (the cat) to snuggle, he cleans her ears and she loves it but no snuggles yet, unless they do this all day until I come home.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Now, if that isn't being in "Maltese Heaven" then I don't know what??? They are all absolutely beautiful and thanks so much for sharing their pictures.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! They couldn't be any cuter!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

They are so cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Beatriz, I am in love w/your gang! They have a very sweet life. My fav is the one w/the tongues all hanging out just enjoying life to the fullest. I do remember that Fat Amy is a non-stopper, go-getter girl. I think Kitzi was terrified of her. I also love the way you trim Elena---esp. around the mouth---perfect! It was fun to watch you in action at S B. I learned a lot! Kisses to all the babies.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Beatriz, I a dying here from all that cuteness, sleeping so tightly together is beyond cute. Sent it to family members, to give them a smile


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

They are just so beautiful, thanks for sharing  love those pictures.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures. It was a delight. I love the way they cuddle. MiMi and Ray never cuddle.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Are you trying to make me smile or what Beatriz??!! :heart::heart::heart:
I just love you babies and friends!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Love the cuddling(sp) So sweet


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Adorable cuddle buddies. So sweet


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the kind words. I'm happy to know their pictures put a smile on your face.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you for the smile, i love all of the pics but the last one says it all! :wub: Too bad that your pups are so unhappy living with you and i can see how they are mistreated. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Love the pics. Especially the snuggle pic. They are beautiful. I look at mine every day and say ... You are so cute! I'm sure you do too, especially with all that cuteness surrounding you!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Precious babies and love all the pics!! All of them are so beautiful!!:wub::wub:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I LOVE them all!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub: I was trying to pick my favorite photo and its too hard to pick but I especially LOVE the last one!! So huggably adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

They look like they're smiling! So cute!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Love seeing images of your adorable babies! Such a sweet and happy gang :heart:


----------



## Bindi'sMom (Jan 29, 2013)

They are all so adorable!! I can't wait to get Bindi a little sister, hoping I can get her this fall!


----------

